# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Charles Edwards'



## JPMC (Jan 15, 2015)

An old one that I have wanted for a long time. I got the division about 5 years ago and this is its first flowering for me. I like it because it's not as line-bred as some.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. That is nice. I like that...


----------



## gonewild (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice!
If it is actually 'Charles Edwards' it's not line bred at all.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Charles is quite handsome! Good growing.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 15, 2015)

I like it too.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great growing .


----------



## phraggy (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant flower.
Well grown and photographed

Ed


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2015)

a lovely stately roth


----------



## Secundino (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2015)

you have the real deal. Charles E also has a unique leaf shape which makes it easy to tell. very well flowered too!

mine flowered 3 years ago. it is slow growing for me but puts out a lot.of new growths.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2015)

That is the prettiest red I've seen on a Roth.


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 15, 2015)

Oooooh, beautiful! I love those dorsal stripes!


----------



## troy (Jan 15, 2015)

I see why this one has been used in breeding, the petal stance is friken awesome!!! cross it with sanderianum have a wide shoulder cross, problem is it's hard to bloom, which you have done a great job. very nice blooming!!!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 15, 2015)

That red pouch is beautiful


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2015)

Verrry nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Charles E also has a unique leaf shape which makes it easy to tell.
> .



Could you please explain? Thanks


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2015)

the plant habit and leaves have a slightly "cupped" shape. the leaves also extend up then angle back down a little before the tip in a consistent way. if you see the original award photo the plant habit is pictured so you can see what i mean.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2015)

can you post a photo?


----------



## JPMC (Jan 16, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> can you post a photo?



Sure:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2015)

Very drool-worthy!


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2015)

That sure is nice. It looks even better when you can see the whole plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow photo! But how are those leaves distinctively different to other roths? They look like most of mine, more or less.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2015)

here's the old award.photo. most roths have a V shape while the habit on this clone is more towards a "U". Also look at the shape of the curve feom base of the leaf to the tip. Put these plants next.to each other and they are the same.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice blooming of the real deal. 

Justin, thanks for showing the original award photo. It is interesting to see that the original did 4 flowers on one stem. I've often heard criticism of this clone for low flower count, but 4 is not bad. Though on a multi-growth plant the better of the newer roths will do 5 or 6 flowers. Nice example of the original wild type.


----------



## Roland Schettle (Jan 22, 2019)

Who made this one ?
R.


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2019)

Roland Schettle said:


> Who made this one ?
> R.



That is wild collected.


----------



## blondie (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow a fantastic display


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice, I saw this clone blooming once in the greenhouse of Roger Crawford 20 years ago. Several tall spikes with quite a few growths..very impressive ...keep growing it , it gets a lot better


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine bloomed in 2012 when I bought it in spike. That was 7 years ago. The plant has since self divided into 3 single growths and grows well but still no flowers.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 25, 2019)

Great flowers and a well grown plant, altogether very impressive. Congrats for owning such a beauty.


----------

